# Power Query and hyperlinks



## bbrimberry (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello,

I have a quick question about power query and hyperlinks. 
My original data that i am working with in power query is a normal excel workbook with hyperlinks. The column contains a hyperlink that says click here with the normal blue hyperlink underline. all the hyperlinks work fine within the original data, but once I import the data into power query all my hyperlinks get converted to "click here" as normal text. power query is dropping the hyperlink.

How can I correct this?


----------



## sandy666 (Jun 9, 2020)

Power Query doesn't support hyperlinks
it will work with visible data not formula


----------



## bbrimberry (Jun 9, 2020)

thanks! I'll do something in VBA then


----------



## sandy666 (Jun 9, 2020)

if there will be : `=HYPERLINK("http://www.google.com","click here")` as text then it will work with PQ but in the result table loaded to the sheet you will need replace = with =
yes, the same with the same then it will work
eg.
datelink09/06/2020=HYPERLINK("http://www.google.com","click here")
then





but this is your choice


----------

